# Tandems with a bigger back end.



## stephec (27 Mar 2021)

As the title says, can I get a tandem with a smaller pilot size than the stoker size?

I want to be able to take my lad out on one but he's a few inches taller than me, so could do with one that's either equal sized or larger at the back.


----------



## Cathryn (27 Mar 2021)

I was looking for something similar and never found it.


----------



## Cathryn (27 Mar 2021)

To be fair, I was looking at ebay. I'm sure you could get one custom made.


----------



## mistyoptic (27 Mar 2021)

Give Pete Bird a ring at the Tandem Shop in Ironbridge. He’ll be able to advise


----------



## Ian H (27 Mar 2021)

I know of a couple of bespoke ones, but no production models. Mercian might be helpful. I'm still wary of Mr Bird.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (27 Mar 2021)

Ian H said:


> I'm still wary of Mr Bird.



Why, out of interest?

OP, could be wrong,  but I think the best you'll get is a horizontal top tube one. I guess you'll need a pretty exact frame size so as to be not too small for him and not too big for you... so the very best of luck with your search!


----------



## Ian H (27 Mar 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Why, out of interest?


https://bikemagic.com/news/swallow-tandems-in-liquidation.html


----------



## mistyoptic (27 Mar 2021)

Ian H said:


> https://bikemagic.com/news/swallow-tandems-in-liquidation.html


That was 1999. Did you get your fingers burned? I've been dealing with him since 2005 and always been very happy with the service. Each to his own


----------



## rvw (27 Mar 2021)

It may also matter whether the lad's additional height is in his legs or his torso - but either way it could be awkward. If he's longer legged, just raising the seat would result in him cycling nose-down (not very comfortable); if he has a long body, he'll just end up with his chin on your back. 

You could get different handlebars so that he can be more upright - we put some multi-position ones on for me (stoker) when I had back problems, angled upwards. It might not be his favoured riding position, but maybe better than headbutting you?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (27 Mar 2021)

Ian H said:


> https://bikemagic.com/news/swallow-tandems-in-liquidation.html



Ah yes, I knew about that. 

We bought our tandem from them shortly beforehand. 

Recently had it refurbed by them, then got this made (actually built by Rob rather than Pete). Their terms and conditions are quite a read. I paid the deposit by credit card...

Good people IMO. But still I don't think very business savvy.


----------



## Ian H (27 Mar 2021)

Nope, just some friends & acquaintances. But that wasn't the first time stuff happened. He only ended up in Wales after a previous failure.


----------



## Mike Ayling (28 Mar 2021)

stephec said:


> As the title says, can I get a tandem with a smaller pilot size than the stoker size?
> 
> I want to be able to take my lad out on one but he's a few inches taller than me, so could do with one that's either equal sized or larger at the back.


Thorn used to offer several frame sizes to fit captains/stokers of various sizes but Thorns are not cheap'

Mike


----------



## Cathryn (28 Mar 2021)

Ooh I had an idea! My son and I rented a bike Friday tandem a few years ago...that would be perfect! You can adjust both seats to whatever suits you!


----------



## stephec (1 Apr 2021)

Thanks everyone, I think I like the idea of trying to hire one first.


----------



## Aleman (6 Jun 2021)

Thorn have a couple of sizes that would fit. But you are talking £3500 starting price ... They also offer a 100 day ride it and if for any reason you don't like it they will refund your money deal.

I know for a fact that they do a S/M option, for a "lady" captain and a "male" stoker ... Usually partially sighted.

I bought a Size 7 from them last year and have no regrets ... We'll just one, I should have done so years ago!


----------



## Archie_tect (8 Jun 2021)

@stephec
Might be a bit late to post but do you trust him to ride as pilot, then it may not be a problem on sizing?


----------



## stephec (8 Jun 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> @stephec
> Might be a bit late to post but do you trust him to ride as pilot, then it may not be a problem on sizing?


He used to ride regularly until he had a cardiac arrest 2.5 years ago, the brain injury from that has affected his balance and concentration so he wouldn't be able to sit on the front, trouble is that he's three inches taller than me.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2021)

@Charlotte's Tandems on here with regards hiring one.


----------



## furbo (17 Aug 2021)

Bit late replying but son and I used this peugeot tandem for veloretro, hes about an inch taller than me but put a fullsized seat post in therear seattube and bar ends to extend the rear handlebars. Worked for us.


----------



## Low Gear Guy (28 Aug 2021)

In the past I had long term loan of a tandem with kiddie ranks. This was an additional set of cranks at a high level and a chain connecting the additional cranks to the normal rear position. There were also side bars to prevent the child falling out.


----------



## grldtnr (9 Oct 2021)

Low Gear Guy said:


> In the past I had long term loan of a tandem with kiddie ranks. This was an additional set of cranks at a high level and a chain connecting the additional cranks to the normal rear position. There were also side bars to prevent the child falling out.


Fitting Kiddie cranks will not solve this conundrum.
But thinking laterally, as a low down ,layabout cyclist of the recumbent variety, maybe a recumbent of some design would suit.
Speak to Kevin at D.tek recumbents, he is a cornucopia of odd design bikes,
Best to telephone, he is notorious to contact, but ever so helpful and friendly to deal with.
In the end ,it's going to be a special needs machine that's going to help here.


----------

